# Bald patch under budgie wing



## HKSPSL (May 22, 2015)

Hi
I have three budgies and my boy budgie has a huge bald patch under his left wing

I started noticing it when hes grooming and flying but I could never get a look at it, hes very difficult to pick up

His behaviour is exactly the same, hes eating fine, flying, playing and socialising with the other two budgies fine, hes been spending time with me, tweeting and bopping his head

But he has been grooming a lot, he is molting although this baldness has been going on for a while now and seems to be getting bigger 

I don't think it really bothers him that much

I think it must be sore but it isn't bleeding at all and he doesn't really 'pick' at it at all either

Any ideas?? I'm very worried, it actually looks terrible

I have no idea how to attach a photo

... I don't know if I have?

EDIT

Okay yh I did

I'm aware its not the best way to hold the bird but he is impossible, and i'm wearing a glove because he bites badly

This was the only way I could get a picture and hold him at the same time

The pic isn't the best, its actually a lot worse in person, more red, more disgusting.

He recently lost his tail feathers if that's any help, they've grown back now fully but he looked very odd with no tail.

I don't think its like this under the other wing, if it is, it isn't as bad as his left wing.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi and :welcome: to Talk Budgies!

I suggest you take your budgie to an Avian Vet for a check-up and professional diagnosis. From the picture, I cannot tell if your budgie is going through a particularly bad molt or if he is over-preening.
How old is he and what kind of diet is he on?
Are the other two budgies male or female?
How large is your cage?
Have you seen either of the other two birds preening the one with the bald patch?
Have you been giving your budgie high protein foods to help him through his molt?

I'd suggest looking into the "Guardian Angel" supplement for sick or stressed birds. It is available through www.allbirdproducts.com www.ladygouldianfinch.com and www.windycityparrots.com

http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-info-[articles]/104927-miserable-molting.html

To familiarize yourself with the forums, please take the time to read through all of the How To Guides, the FAQs and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
You'll find most of your basic questions are answered after you've read through all of them.

I'm looking forward to hearing all about your budgie and hopefully seeing some pictures hoto: soon!!

TalkBudgies.com Rules and Guidelines
How-To Guides - Talk Budgies Forums
Frequently Asked Questions: Talk Budgies Forums - FAQ
List of Stickies - Talk Budgies Forums

http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/55420-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html
http://talkbudgies.com/your-budgies-health/102714-quarantine-really-important.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-info-[articles]/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
Essentials to a Great Cage-Talk Budgies Forums

http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html 
Examples Of Pictures To Post And Not Post - Talk Budgies Forums
http://talkbudgies.com/mutations-ge...king-mutation-gender-identification-help.html

Helpful Links - Talk Budgies Forums
Budgie Articles Forum - Talk Budgies Forums

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Welcome to the forums! :wave: 
Deb has given excellent advice and evaluation questions. 
Remember, if you ever doubt the health of your bird, it's best to see an avian vet! :thumbsup:

He is a gorgeous color and I hope he gets better soon! 
I also am looking forward to seeing you around the forums


----------



## HKSPSL (May 22, 2015)

The other two birds are female

Paulie (my boy) is 4
Summer (my girl) is 3
Lola (the girl I rescued) I have no idea how old she is, but she is very very old. Her friend died so I introduced her to my birds and now she lives with them, I got her used to coming out and flying with them two but now she wont come out, she cant fly properly anymore, shes not well really, but she is very old.

Paulie and Summer have a thing going on, they tried to breed, she was laying eggs and they were preening eachother, he was feeding her but the eggs were infertile, that was at christmas time.

They are on seeds, fruits and vegetables, ive actually only just managed to get paulie to eat them, summer loves fruits and veg she runs straight over and starts eating but paulie wouldn't, however he has started copying her and now they are always eating fruit and veg.

As I write this paulie is stretching his wings on the perch and I think it is the same under his right wing. Hes preening himself now, I think its something bothering him under his wing, I don't know.

Summer and Paulie havent preened eachother since they were trying to breed.

Summer is the bully, she is in charge, Paulie is lovely, very sweet and never tries to peck other budgies out the way or anything, he really likes summer and sometimes she is nice back and other times she wants nothing to do with him. Lola is very old, shes actually smaller than the other two, I don't know if it is the whole 'american budgie' 'english budgie' thing. But she hasn't been looked after properly all her life.

All three get loads of time out of the cage, they have full flight of a room most of the day, they also have a large cage, I sometimes bring Paulie around the house with me if hes feeling brave, they have lots of toys and mirrors and like playing with stuff around the room. Paulie loves anything that crinkles, like crisp packets and sweet/candy wrappers. (im from the UK)

Sorry for writing so much, I hope ive explained clearly

They are very happy birds, Paulie is very vocal and is always chirping away and bobbing is head up and down, he even chirps quietly to himself when he goes to sleep.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Summer and Paulie are too old to breed and you need to ensure you have nothing in the cage that could be used as a nest and do everything possible to discourage breeding. Make sure there is a cuttlebone and mineral block in the cage as laying eggs depletes the calcium in the hen's body.

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/90584-when-we-dont-want-eggs.html

Given that the area under Paulie's wings seems to be getting progressively worse and you indicate something there seems to be bothering him I recommend you take him in for an appointment with a good Avian Vet to get a proper diagnosis.*


----------

